# Lowrance iFinder GO II



## Nauke (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

leider muß ich meinen Plan ein Kombigerät mir zuzulegen verwerfen.

Ein GPS brauche ich aber.

Was brauche ich, ich will:

- meinen Hafen und die sichere Einfahrtsroute eingeben können.
- von der Seekarte abgenommene Punkte eingeben und finden können
- und den momentanen Standort per Tastendruck eingeben können.

Das konnte mein altes, verschwundenes GPS und ich denke das Teil
kanns auch und ich mache da wohl nichts verkehrt.

Eure Meinung?

Danke#h


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Moin moin!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem auch einen iFinder GO² bei Ebay geholt. Du solltest vieleicht nach einem Komplettangebot mit 12V Anschlusskaben schauen da das extra nochmal teuer bezahlt werden muss oder du baust dir selber ein 12v auf 3V Spannungswandler.
Mit dem Gerät binn ich ganz zu frieden. Es ist recht empfangsstark und auch relativ genau. Das Display ist etwas klein und für mich ohne Brille schlecht zu lesen. Die Karte ist auch nicht so genau aber das stört nicht. Wegepunkte lassen sich leicht speichern und editieren. Auch Koordinaten die ich aus dem Pogramm Magic Maps übernommen habe stimmen in der Praxis. Ein PC - Anschlusskabel ist erhältlich aber sau teuer. Soll auch wohl nicht unbedingt problemfrei funktionieren. Man kann aber auch Koordinaten zu Fuss eingeben.
Die Tastatur ist handlich und wenn man sich einmal durch das Handbuch gelesen hat ist das Gerät einfach zu bedinen. Das Menü ist auch auf deutsch eistellbar. Beim Betrieb mit Batterien sollte man auf die Displaybeleuchtung verzichten. Das Gerät nimmt bei voller Beleuchtung 250 mA auf gegenüber 80mA ohne Licht.

Übrigens bedeutet die Meldung: "CGI Begrenzung überschritten" das man sich ausserhalb des Navigationspfades befindet. Das steht komischer Weise nicht im Handbuch.

Alles in Allem ist das Gerät bei dem Preis ein guter Griff, denke ich.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

*Stromkabel mit Stecker für Zigarettenanzünder CA-5 **29,00 €*
Bei Busse Yachshop


----------



## Loup de mer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Moin Nauke

1. Dass du noch ne Seekarte für um und bei 200,- ...250,- Euro dazukaufen musst, weißt du sicher.

2. Ich gebe da Pixelschreck mit der Displaygröße Recht. Ist sicher nicht einfach, die Kartendetails auf dem doch recht kleinen Display abzulesen.

3. Ein GPS mit (großem) Farbdisplay wäre meine erste Wahl, auch wenn es mehr kostet. Die farbliche Darstellung erhöht den Ablesekomfort doch erheblich.

Wie gesagt - sind nur Tipps

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Illexfreak (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

@pixelschreck
ist das stromkabel für das Gps notwendig spprich funktioniert es auch ohne?


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Der ifinder wird normalerweise von 2 AA Zellen angetrieben. Der Strombedarf ist aber mit 80 mA, 160 mA und 250 mA, je nach Displaybeleuchtung nicht gerade gering und, wenn gerade 12v in der Nähe sind, ist eine externe Spannungsversorgugng doch ratsam. 
Wer auf Batterie fahren möchte sollte immer 2 bis 4 als Reserve mitführen.


----------



## Nauke (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

@Pixelschreck, 
danke für die gute Beschreibung#6 

@Loup de mer,

meinst Du Seekarte als Software oder Seekarte Papier?

Seekarten Papier beschaffe ich mir eigendlich immer wenn nicht 100%
klar ist das eine vor Ort vorhanden ist.

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Loup de mer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*



Nauke schrieb:


> ...meinst Du Seekarte als Software oder Seekarte Papier?...


 
als Software (Navionics oder Nautic Path)

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Nauke (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> als Software (Navionics oder Nautic Path)
> 
> Gruß Thomas #h



Aber die muß ich mir doch nicht anschaffen. 

Zu eingegebenen GPS Punkten führt mich das Gerät doch auch ohne,oder?


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Ja du kannst länge und breite eingeben und dort einen Wegepunkt erstellen. Karten kann man nicht in das Gerät laden. Du kannst in Gerät auch einstellen ob du Dezimalsekunden möchtest oder nicht, auch das Kartendatum kannst du anpassen.


----------



## Nauke (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Ja du kannst länge und breite eingeben und dort einen Wegepunkt erstellen. Karten kann man nicht in das Gerät laden. Du kannst in Gerät auch einstellen ob du Dezimalsekunden möchtest oder nicht, auch das Kartendatum kannst du anpassen.



Danke, und gleich noch ne Frage, steht bei Schlageter nicht in der Artikel-
beschreibung, zeigt das Teil die Geschwindigkeit und Entfernung an?

Wann ja, dann wirds bestellt.

Gruß Nauke


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Jo, momentane Geschwindigkeit über Grund, und ne ganze Menge anderer Sachen: Entfernung zum Wegepunkt, Ausserkurs, Sonnen Auf- und Untergang, urzeit, Datum, Batriezustand und und und.....
die Beschreibung und anleitung in englisch giebts hier: http://www.lowrance.com/Outdoor/Products/iFINDERGO2.asp


----------



## Nauke (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Hab das Teil bestellt, danke für alle Tips#6 

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Loup de mer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Alles klar - ich hab mich geirrt (war verwirrt durch die Abbildung des GPS mit der Karte auf dem Display :c ).
Offenbar hat das Gerät nur "Built-in 64MB of memory preloaded with a background map of the continental U.S. and Hawaii", was sich nicht ändern lässt und uns hier ja auch egal sein kann.
Sonst wärs für 99,-€ auch ein Schnäppchen gewesen - also, Asche auf mein Haupt  #q !

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Das was Nauke bestellt hat ist die Europaversion. Aber die Karte ist eh nur als Bildschirmhintergrund geeignet. Danach fahre ich des Öfteren über Land .


----------



## Pixelschreck (25. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Hallo Nauke!

Hast du dein Gerät schon? Poste doch mal deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Nauke (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Nauke!
> 
> Hast du dein Gerät schon? Poste doch mal deine Erfahrungen.



Heut ist es gekommen aber nur mit englischer Anleitung|gr: 

Ich bekomme das Teil nicht auf deutsch umgestellt#c 

Meine Position, richtiges Datum und Uhrzeit zeigt an.#6 

Ich finde keine Stelle im Menü wo man auf deutsche Sprache umstellen kann;+ 

Vielleicht kann da einer Helfen#h


----------



## Pixelschreck (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Moin Nauke!
Leider hab ich mein Gerät gerade in Silikon eingegipst um mit einen Halter zu bauen. Kann ich erst morgen Abend wieder ausschahlen. Ich suche mal ob ich eine deutsche Anleitung im Netz finde, Sonst scanne ich dir meine ab. 
Sprache ändern:
1. Menu -> Adwancend Mode -> Ent
2. Zweimal Menu -> System Setup -> Ent -> Set Language -> Ent -> Deutsch -> Ent.

Sollte klappen.
Denk an deine Batterien, schalt das Licht aus!

Viel Spass damit,
Jens


----------



## Pixelschreck (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Eine Demo als Film: Link. Sonst hab ich leider nichts weiter finden können . Schreibe doch mal den Verkäufer an ob der eine deutsche Anleitung schicken kann oner eine als .pdf hat. Die nächste Alternative ist: Jemand fragen der sich damit auskennt und sich das Ding erklären lassen. Das meiste kannst du sowiso durch rumprobieren heraus bekommen. Die Anleitung ist eh bescheiden.


----------



## Nauke (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Moin, moin,

ich habe mit Schlageter teleniert. Er hat mich durch Menü geführt und wir
haben die wichtigsten einstellungen durchgeführt.

Eine dt. Bedienungsanleitung kommt die nächsten Tage mit der Post.

Super Telefonservice dort, #6  hat mir auch schon bei der Beratung zum
neuen Floter gefallen.

Nun schau ich mir noch den Link zum Demo an.

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## bladerrunner112 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Hallo !
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von den gps geräten vieleicht kann mir einer die Fragen zum ifinder beantworten ? 

1. kann ich das mit einem Navi vergleichen fürs Auto ?
2. wenn ich am Hafen stehe findet das gerät mein standort samt gradzahl ?
3. ich gebe meine daten ein wo ich Angeln möchte und er bringt mich dort 
    hin und natürlich wieder ans Land ? #c   oder muß ich erst die Angelstelle 
    anfahren das er mich zurück leiten kann .

     mfg   |wavey: 

      Bladerunner112


----------



## bladerrunner112 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*



bladerrunner112 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von den gps geräten vieleicht kann mir einer die Fragen zum ifinder beantworten ?
> 
> 1. kann ich das mit einem Navi vergleichen fürs Auto ?
> ...



|rolleyes


----------



## Nauke (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*



bladerrunner112 schrieb:


> |rolleyes



Hallo,

ganz kurz gesagt:

er zeigt dir deinen aktuellen Standort und führt dich zu allen eingegebenen
GPS Punkten(Koordienaten).

Du kannst einzelne Punkte aber auch Routen eingeben.|wavey:


----------



## Pixelschreck (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Moin Bladerunner!

Aaaaalllsooo:
Das Gerät fragt die Sateliten ab und erkennt die momentane Position mit einer Genauigkeit von 5 Metern. Es besitzt eine recht grobe Karte, ist aber ausreichend. Tracks (der zurückgelegte Weg) können aufgezeichnet werden und anschliessend in abfahrbare Ruten ( auch rückwärts) umgewandelt werden. Es kann die momentane oder auch irgend eine sonstige Position eingegeben und als Wegepunkt oder nur als Symbol gespeichert werden. Wegepunte können einzeln oder als Rute zusammengefasst abgefahren werden. Vorsicht bei Daten aus irgendwelchen Karten! Ich habe da schon Abweichungen im Kilometerbereich erlebt! Vergewisser dich erst ob die Daten der Karte auch wirklich stimmen. Mit den digitalen Karte von MagicMaps gibts keine Probleme. Besser ist es immer die wichtigen Stellen wie Bojen und Untiefen anzufahren und abzuspeichern, besonders bei schlechter Sicht müssen diese Positionen stimmen. Meist ist die Genauigkeit beim wiederauffinden eines Wegepuntes unter 5 Metern Umkreis. Bei diesem Gerät ist das Display etwas klein aber ich bin zufrieden.

Petri Heil!
Jens

Ps: Etwas weiter unten im Tread gibts einen Link zu einem Demofilm.


----------



## hagel21 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Hey Naffen,
funzt das auch bei dem Vorgängermodel so??
Fragen über Fragen°!!

 Gruss hagel21


----------



## Pixelschreck (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lowrance iFinder GO II*

Jo! Is wohl so.


----------

